# Alliant Reloader 19 powder anywhere?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Has anyone seen any of the Reloader series powders in 6 months? I specifically need 19, but I may be interested in the 15 or 22 also. I have been looking high and low and I have not seen any. If you have any, even a partial I would be interested in buying it or trading, I have even have the coveted and nearly extinct Varget unopened and 22lr. If you see any, please let me know, thanks!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I have about 1/2 lb of RL 19 and 3/4 lb of RL 22 I'd be willing to sell for $24/lb. Willing to trade for Unique or .40 cal pistol bullets. I also heard that Gallenson's had powder in stock recently.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I left that out, I have been to Gallenson's four times in the last three weeks. PM sent.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Have any w231 for trade?


-DallanC


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

DallanC, I think I have a couple pounds of w231. I think I paid $25 per pound. I could use some H335 if you have any of that.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL its like a big swap meet. Sorry, don't have H335.


-DallanC


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll sell it to you for what I paid for it if you want it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks again Matador, it was good to meet you!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I want to give thanks to Afishnado as well, nice to meet you and your wife.


-DallanC


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone come across H4831 or H4831sc ?? I need a pound or two...


----------

